# Soldiers of the Great Patriotic War (1941-1945)



## imalko (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent multimedia presentation and map of operations on Eastern front in 1941-1945.
Highly recommended!

POBEDITELI — Soldiers of the Great War


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Confusing title
you call it the Great War then quote the dates 41 - 45.
In Western Europe we commonly refer to WWI as the Great War (14 - 18 ), I don't know how the US refer to it. 

I thought you guys called the 41 - 45 bash the Patriotic War?


----------



## imalko (Jul 16, 2009)

"We" don't call it "Great Patriotic War" - that would be Russians who call it that way. 
I see your point Colin. It is confusing and you are right the name is more commonly used for WW1 , but I was only quoting the name of the website in question. If some of the moderators wish to change title of the thread to "Soldiers of Great Patriotic War (1941-1945)" or "Eastern front (1941-1945)" or some other appropriate title to avoid confusion, I have no objections.

Regardless the title, what do you think about the site Colin?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/flash-summary-great-patriotic-war-2413.html


----------



## imalko (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for changing title Hugh.
I must have missed that older thread about the same topic and I thought that I was posting link to something new. I guess after a while some topics are bound to be repeated on the forum. Especially if they are good ones.
Well then, for all newbies on the site (and everyone else who is interested) check out the above posted link. As mentioned, just press "Start Presentation" on the small map. Hope you will like it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks imalko, that was pretty damn interesting. I use to have a neighbor that fought on the German side. Aways intersting hearing him talk about it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2009)

Great site, imalko...they really did a good job!

Thanks for the link!



Colin1 said:


> ...In Western Europe we commonly refer to WWI as the Great War (14 - 18 ), I don't know how the US refer to it...


In the States, WWI used to be called "The Great War" up until a generation or so back, now it's pretty much just referred to simply as "World War I"...


----------



## stasoid (Jul 17, 2009)

More Eastern Front in color: English Russia Soviet Soldiers at World War 2 in Color


----------

